# New Holland TC30



## rlbach1 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a New Holland TC30 with 24 hp at PTO. I was looking at the TSC 5' rotary cutter. The ad said "Power rating: 40 hp". Is my tractor to small to run this cutter safely ?


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

24 horses is plenty. I have a Ford 1510 rated 18 horse and it pulls my 5 foot rotary cutter just fine.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mate,
the power rating is approximate and not recommended to exceed, so you are good.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------

